# SX3 flood coolant drain thread size?



## Steve_53 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have tried searching everywhere and can't seem to find the answer. Hopefully, someone here can help me out.

I'm planning the addition of a flood coolant system to my SX3 (Grizzley 0619), and I'm trying to find the thread size for the coolant drain hole on the back side of the table. I suspect that it is 3/8" BSPP, but lacking access to any BSP thread gauges (or any local source for BSP fittings), I can't verify my assumption. I hate ordrering oddball little parts that the shipping increases the net cost of the part by a factor 5X, especially when I'm not sure it is the right part to being with.

I suppose there is always "plan B"; ream the threaded hole out and re-tap it to 1/2" NPT so I can add a hose barb for a drain hose....

TIA,

Steve


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 1, 2009)

If it were mine... I would rework it to something I could find standard and thus reduce or eliminate the high probability that I would do something stupid and need to replace the component soon after installing it.


----------



## Steve_53 (Dec 8, 2009)

Update!

As it turns out, the correct answer is M16 x 1.5 

An interesting side note: Sieg eventually sent a reply to the inquiry I had made on their website, and they stated that the thread is M15 x 1.5... perhaps they lost a mm in translation or something? Has anybody ever seen an M15 x 1.5 thread??

As luck would have it, a quick search turned up a few "off-the-shelf" M16 x 1.5 male to 1/2" NPT female adapters, intended for adapting electrical strain relief fittings. If it had not been so easy to find one of these adapters, I was ready to reach into the plumbing toolbox for the reamer and the 3/8" MPT tap ;D

For anyone's future reference: these are the manufacturers and their respective part numbers that I found for the adapter:
Sealcon: AM-1612-BR http://www.sealconusa.com/strainrelief/adapters/m16_1_2_npt.htm
Lapp: 54020100 http://www.lappusa.com/Spec_Template2.asp?nGroupID=110343

Regards,


----------

